# Laetitia Casta @ Elle France July 2006 (X7)



## MUZIC (10 Juli 2006)




----------



## Muli (10 Juli 2006)

Wirklich schöne Bilder von Frau Casta! Vielen Dank und weiter so!


----------



## Bolka (11 Juli 2006)

Danke für die Bilden!


----------



## AMUN (11 Juli 2006)

Da habe ich doch glatt diese schönen scans übersehen...  

Aber nun sage ich artig dankeschön


----------



## schmalhans (12 Juli 2006)

ich freue mich immer riesig, 
wenn ich von ihr neue pics entdecke!

danke!


----------

